# Intrinseco intento denigratorio



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2010)

*Dire a qualcuno che è un gay è una vera e propria ingiuria, anche se la persona a cui è rivolta l'espressione ha tendenze omosessuali e nonostante ci si dichiari "senza pregiudizi e laici di mentalità aperta". Lo ha deciso la Cassazione. La Suprema Corte ha definito l'espressione censurabile poiché esprime riprovazione per le tendenze omosessuali e un "inequivoco intrinseco intento denigratorio".*
http://tradimento.net/forum/#
*La Cassazione si è pronunciata così su una richiesta di risarcimento per ingiuria. Dante S., mirava, come Luciano T., un suo collega, al posto di comandate della polizia municipale di Ancona. Dopo un litigio Dante si era sfogato scrivendo una lettera a Luciano nella quale gli "rinfacciava" di essere gay e di "aver trascorso una vacanza in montagna con un marinaio e di essere stato allontanato da un club sportivo frequentato da ragazzini".

Dante era stato immediatamente denunciato dal collega Luciano e in primo grado il giudice di pace di Ancona lo aveva condannato ad una multa di 1500 euro per ingiuria, poi ridotta a 400 euro. 
*
allontanato perché....gay equivale a pedofilo?
e se si fa passare il termine come offesa non si commette automaticamente una discriminazione?


----------



## Anna A (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *Dire a qualcuno che è un gay è una vera e propria ingiuria, anche se la persona a cui è rivolta l'espressione ha tendenze omosessuali e nonostante ci si dichiari "senza pregiudizi e laici di mentalità aperta". Lo ha deciso la Cassazione. La Suprema Corte ha definito l'espressione censurabile poiché esprime riprovazione per le tendenze omosessuali e un "inequivoco intrinseco intento denigratorio".*
> 
> *La Cassazione si è pronunciata così su una richiesta di risarcimento per ingiuria. Dante S., mirava, come Luciano T., un suo collega, al posto di comandate della polizia municipale di Ancona. Dopo un litigio Dante si era sfogato scrivendo una lettera a Luciano nella quale gli "rinfacciava" di essere gay e di "aver trascorso una vacanza in montagna con un marinaio e di essere stato allontanato da un club sportivo frequentato da ragazzini".*
> 
> ...


più che altro non capisco perché glielo ha rinfacciato.. che appunto è fra virgolette.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

E' stata giudicata ingiuria proprio perché usata come ingiuria, insinuando che l'essere gay equivalga ad avere comportamenti illegali e pericolosi.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2010)

sta di fatto che non è un'ingiuria , però.
non so, posso offendere una donna chiamandola frigida ma in realtà non dovrebbe essere un insulto.come quell'orribile "mongoloide"
si offende da solo chi usai i comportamenti sessuali o le malattie come insulti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sta di fatto che non è un'ingiuria , però.
> non so, posso offendere una donna chiamandola frigida ma in realtà non dovrebbe essere un insulto.come quell'orribile "mongoloide"
> si offende da solo chi usai i comportamenti sessuali o le malattie come insulti


 Nulla di per sè è un insulto, dipende sempre dal contesto.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nulla di per sè è un insulto, dipende sempre dal contesto.


 cretino, scemo, troia,coglione  lo sono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> cretino, scemo, troia,coglione lo sono


No.
In un contesto amicale possono essere usati con affetto e altrettanto con affetto e allegria essere accolti. C'è chi in un contesto erotico apprezza essere appellato/a con insulti sessuali.
Il contesto comunicativo fa tutto.
Non posso forse usare "intelligente", "acuto", "brav'uomo", "brava donna" in senso denigratorio e offensivo?
La forma scritta richiede molta prudenza. Non per nulla in rete sono state introdotte l'emoticons che permettono più facilmente di evidenziare il senso delle parole.
Quando dico contesto intendo non solo le parole del testo, ma il contesto comunicativo ovvero anche le relazioni tra i parlanti e il luogo.
Non credo che chi apprezzi essere insultata a letto, accetti che lo si faccia a un pranzo di parenti.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro non capisco perché glielo ha rinfacciato.. che appunto è fra virgolette.


 
Per capire bisognerebbere leggere tutta la sentenza.
Il termine in sè non è denigratorio, ma forse era il modo con cui è stato utilizzato che è parso offensivo. Faccio un 'ipotesi, perchè anche io ho letto la notizia, ma non la sentenza.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2010)

Infatti si parla di intrinseco intento denigratorio: Intento (quindi è stato valutato il contesto psicologico) intrinseco (non espresso, quindi non insito nella parola in sè, ma forse nella modalità) denigratorio.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *Dire a qualcuno che è un gay è una vera e propria ingiuria, anche se la persona a cui è rivolta l'espressione ha tendenze omosessuali e nonostante ci si dichiari "senza pregiudizi e laici di mentalità aperta". Lo ha deciso la Cassazione. La Suprema Corte ha definito l'espressione censurabile poiché esprime riprovazione per le tendenze omosessuali e un "inequivoco intrinseco intento denigratorio".*
> http://tradimento.net/forum/#
> *La Cassazione si è pronunciata così su una richiesta di risarcimento per ingiuria. Dante S., mirava, come Luciano T., un suo collega, al posto di comandate della polizia municipale di Ancona. Dopo un litigio Dante si era sfogato scrivendo una lettera a Luciano nella quale gli "rinfacciava" di essere gay e di "aver trascorso una vacanza in montagna con un marinaio e di essere stato allontanato da un club sportivo frequentato da ragazzini".
> 
> ...


Per me si.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2010)

se c'è un misogino che con il massimo disprezzo mi dice "sei proprio una donna" non riuscirà mai ad offendermi personalmente.
per il mio genere forse un pochino sì


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se c'è un misogino che con il massimo disprezzo mi dice "sei proprio una donna" non riuscirà mai ad offendermi personalmente.
> per il mio genere forse un pochino sì


 Vedi che ci si può capire... :up:


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> cretino, scemo, troia,coglione  lo sono


A volte sono invece dati di fatto, come dissi sempre, la mia ex è troia, non è una offesa, è un dato di fatto :mexican:Tutto dipende dal contesto.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A volte sono invece dati di fatto, come dissi sempre, la mia ex è troia, non è una offesa, è un dato di fatto :mexican:Tutto dipende dal contesto.


vabbé , per te ogni occasione è buona , offenderla non ti farà stare meglio


----------

